# New Recording Problem



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I have a weekly timer to record 24 via OTA. I use the default pads.

When I watched my recording it was broken down into 3 parts:

Skating with the stars (1 min)
24 (60 min)
Fox 6 News (-18 min)

WTF?

I didn't get to see the last 15 minutes of 24 because of a negative 18 minute recording of news.

Note to Dish & Eldon: I hate my 921 and it is a complete POS.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> I have a weekly timer to record 24 via OTA. I use the default pads.
> 
> When I watched my recording it was broken down into 3 parts:
> 
> ...


I liked your note to Dish & Eldon, it made my day!!!!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Was this a Manual Timer, or set from the guide?

The only time I've seen this problem was on a manual timer.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Allen, it was set in the guide.


----------

